# Discontinued materials



## thompenshop (Mar 24, 2008)

I am new to the list and this is only my second post so be kind. I am wondering if there has ever been a discussion about how to find discontinued pen turning materials. One of my frustrations is that I purchase a specific material, let it set on my shelf for a while before I get around to turning it. Then when I do turn it, the result is wonderful but the material is discontinued and the supplier will not tell me where I might obtain more. I suspect that I am not the only pen turner who has had this experience. Might it be possible that there are those of you out there who have purchased materials, that for whatever reason, you did not use them? On the other hand, I may have used the same material with success and can't find anymore and would be willing to trade materials or purchase direct form you. Does anyone else see any possibilities here? I am posting three or four jpegs here of materials I am looking for. Perhaps others would be willing to do the same. We 















may be able to help eachother out.

Just a thought
Chris Thompson  http://thompsonpens.com


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 24, 2008)

My gosh, Chris.  You must be nearly as "seasoned" as I am.

The center one is much like a CSUSA blank, the top I have not seen before and the bottom looks like a VERY old "long stick" that was available at WoodCraft.

While you are correct that some materials have been discontinued, look at the bright side, the new offerings from WoodCraft (and, some from me from time to time) offer a different look.  There are now hundreds of possibilities.  The company that made these, in Italy, seems to be gone, but there are certainly a lot of replacements that are easier to work with.

Just a thought and welcome to IAP, hope you will stick around and show us some of your work!!


----------



## Jarheaded (Mar 24, 2008)

They look a little like the rods that were being sold by Xylostyle a bit back. I did buy a few of each and can take some pictures tomorrow if you want.


----------

